# Supercharged 3.2



## Phil B (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to get people's thoughts on the following: I keep seeing lots of info on the R32 forum about supercharging the 3.2 v6 and it looks like a reasonable number of people go for it. However with the TT, I can't seem to find people who have taken the plunge, seems like a reasonable way forward if you want more power and there are some well priced kits out there (for the R32 anyway, I assume they fit the TT).

The reason I ask is that I have a 1.8 Turbo (tuned to 270 bhp) but am thinking about switching to a V6 for a change, because I want to get away from turbo lag and lack of low range grunt but wouldn't want to move to a standard V6 that has less power than my current car....

Look forward to your comments!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Phil B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to get people's thoughts on the following: I keep seeing lots of info on the R32 forum about supercharging the 3.2 v6 and it looks like a reasonable number of people go for it. However with the TT, I can't seem to find people who have taken the plunge, seems like a reasonable way forward if you want more power and there are some well priced kits out there (for the R32 anyway, I assume they fit the TT).
> 
> ...


I had a supercharger on my 350Z, which was 280bhp standard, up to c. 400 with the s/c on it. They work well but they do suck power from the engine a little (being belt driven). HPA do a turbo kit for the 3.2, making it a monster of a car, more torque than a supercharged version I think. But it is not cheap which is why more people go the s/c/ route as it is more of a bolt on solution.

JBS have an R32 with a twin scroll turbo kicking out 600+ BHP! I saw it when I was up there picking up my TT, goes like a rocket, but the car has been there a long time as it is their 'protoype' 3.2 turbo conversion.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

saw a supercharged r32 at APS. Supercharger was in bits...


----------



## Phil B (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too sure about the turbo charging route. As you say, it is more expensive but also I don't think they are that great for the engine if the engine wasn't designed for one in the first place. From what I have read the s/charger is a bit more engine friendly...

elrao, 400bhp in the 350z must have been fanstatstic, surely you wouldn't notice losing a horse or two due to driving the s/charger? Do you still get all of the normal grunt from the engine (like when it was n/a) but with the additional s/c power too? ACn you give an idea of when the s/c starts to kick in? from what I have heard they are effective from lower revs than a turbo....

Hark, what do you mean about the s/charger in bits, do you mean it failed and they were having to repair it? Anyone else know anything about the reliability of s/chargers? I know there are a few different types but don't know the differences or which are best and why.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Phil B said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure about the turbo charging route. As you say, it is more expensive but also I don't think they are that great for the engine if the engine wasn't designed for one in the first place. From what I have read the s/charger is a bit more engine friendly...
> 
> elrao, 400bhp in the 350z must have been fanstatstic, surely you wouldn't notice losing a horse or two due to driving the s/charger? Do you still get all of the normal grunt from the engine (like when it was n/a) but with the additional s/c power too? ACn you give an idea of when the s/c starts to kick in? from what I have heard they are effective from lower revs than a turbo....
> 
> Hark, what do you mean about the s/charger in bits, do you mean it failed and they were having to repair it? Anyone else know anything about the reliability of s/chargers? I know there are a few different types but don't know the differences or which are best and why.


Car already had the s/c on, previous owner spent a lot of money on the car! You don't notice the drop in power as the s/c/ makes up for it, but that only really applies to large engines (although modern s/c aer a lot better and can be used on a lot smaller engines, like the Cooper S).

The S/C is spinning as soon as the engine is spinning, so you do get boost from low revs, power delivery is a lot more gradual that with a turbo.

Trying to get a drive in a s/c R32 would be your best best, see how it goes and if you like it then look further into doing it for your TT. Not sure if there is more / less / no difference in the space in the engine bay on a Golf versus a TT?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Phil B said:


> Hi,
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have a 1.8 Turbo (tuned to 270 bhp) but am thinking about switching to a V6 for a change, because I want to get away from turbo lag and lack of low range grunt
> 
> Look forward to your comments!!


are you serious?turbo lag and lack of low range grunt from a ko4 :roll: there's something wrong with your car if you have turbo lag!also a k04 has more low down pull than top end :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

From what I've heard, supercharging the V6 engine is a no, no.

Lots of problems and lots of money... :?

cheers

rich


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> From what I've heard, supercharging the V6 engine is a no, no.
> 
> Lots of problems and lots of money... :?
> 
> ...


What have you heard Rich...

I`m looking into this..

Ta


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Motorhead said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've heard, supercharging the V6 engine is a no, no.
> ...


Talk to ASP, Ed has had a R32 in there for ages, the owner supercharged it himself and then nuked the engine - I think APS are replacing the entire engine. From what I have heard the engine doesnt lend its self to force air induction of anykind, and if you want to try you will need a blank cheque book 

IMHO if you need to supercharge your engine to get the power you want, then you bought the wrong car to start with....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Motorhead said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've heard, supercharging the V6 engine is a no, no.
> ...


Ed @APS has many horror stories of R32s that have been supercharged. Last time I was there I saw three outside all waiting for repairs...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Would be interesting to know whether the engines having problems have positive displacement or dynamic compressors...

If they are dynamic compressors, whether they are centrifugal chargers and what make..


----------



## Phil B (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm, it's starting to look a bit dodgy regarding a s/c on a v6. Obviously not keen if people are known to be having serious problems with them. Of course, these may just be a few isolated incidents but not looking that way.. 

In response to if you need to s/c an engine then you have bought the wrong car: surely it is similar to remapping or going for a big turbo in that respect? Personally I love the TT, I was just trying to find a cost effective way of getting some serious power in one. I have been looking at other 300+ bhp (my target) cars out there but am struggling to find one that is affordable, 4 wheel drive and a soft top. Which would have been my ideal.

Regarding turbo lag, maybe I should have said something like tractability (is that a word?) instead, meaning if you are cruising in a high gear at low speed and come to a hill, it is nice if you don't find yourself needing to change down. Only a little thing I know but I can be a lazy driver sometimes...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A remap costs in the region of £300-£400, and increase a 225 by about 40 - 50 bhp. I dont think your going to be looking at costs like that with a s/c


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Phil B said:


> In response to if you need to s/c an engine then you have bought the wrong car: surely it is similar to remapping or going for a big turbo in that respect? Personally I love the TT, I was just trying to find a cost effective way of getting some serious power in one. I have been looking at other 300+ bhp (my target) cars out there but am struggling to find one that is affordable, 4 wheel drive and a soft top. Which would have been my ideal.
> 
> 
> > Well your not going to get a supercharger running on a N/A car for much less than £10k. To reiterate my point, an exhaust, air filter and remap just unleashed the potential of the existing car within its own safety perameters.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Phil B said:


> Hmmm, it's starting to look a bit dodgy regarding a s/c on a v6. Obviously not keen if people are known to be having serious problems with them. Of course, these may just be a few isolated incidents but not looking that way..
> 
> In response to if you need to s/c an engine then you have bought the wrong car: surely it is similar to remapping or going for a big turbo in that respect? Personally I love the TT, I was just trying to find a cost effective way of getting some serious power in one. I have been looking at other 300+ bhp (my target) cars out there but am struggling to find one that is affordable, 4 wheel drive and a soft top. Which would have been my ideal.
> 
> Regarding turbo lag, maybe I should have said something like tractability (is that a word?) instead, meaning if you are cruising in a high gear at low speed and come to a hill, it is nice if you don't find yourself needing to change down. Only a little thing I know but I can be a lazy driver sometimes...


you need hpa turbo mate


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Been looking into this, Ive concluded that the only comparison that can be drawn will be to that of a supercharged Mk5 Golf..

If the vehicles at APS are other than MK5 Golfs a comparison cannot be made because of differences in the units..

The supercharger kits will also be different..

If a Mk5 Golf was one of these vehicles, the owner may have been running more than 8psi boost without conducting other modifications, this can cause problems...

Anywhere between 6 - 8 psi shouldnt cause any problems on a standard set up...


----------



## Phil B (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all of your comments on this. I am a little pre-occupied at the moment with a problem (leak) that I have on my propshaft (see seperate thread if you think you can help with that!) but will get back to researching the supercharged V6 after that! :twisted: from what I have seen I think there are a few systems out there that can supercharge the engine for quite a bit less than 10k.

Also, Motorhead, appreciate your comments about getting feedback from people with the relevant version of the engine and running a normal amount of boost (6-8psi).... Please post up if you get any more info!!


----------



## Random1989 (May 9, 2011)

subscribed! interesting subject


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL have you seen how old the thread is? :?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, epic thread resurection.

On the other hand..i'm looking at these.

http://www.turner-race-developments.co. ... percharger


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Random1989 said:


> subscribed! interesting subject


what a 1st post and way to introduce yourself to the forum! welcome :-*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Spam Bot?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

those guys have done some amazing cars they also did a 1.9 TDI engine swap into a TT 
















240bhp - 350ft/lb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought i was going to find a FI buddy..but.. :roll: 
TRD = shaft drive  
SC = limited space  
Turbo = options available 

Steve


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Shall we go for a second epic thread revival? Rise from the ashes!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Tdi tt, yawn.

Can be done on your driveway.

No space at the front left of the engine in a Tt bay to fit the traditional r32 charger on.
Would have to run a prop shaft to the other side for it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

auspicious_character said:


> Tdi tt, yawn.
> 
> Can be done on your driveway.
> 
> ...


Exit 9 have developed a charger for front left bottom.
VR6 Specialist developed a charger rear left bottom.
HPA seem to have a good turbo option with upgrade path for morrreeeee powa.
Steve


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/PerfectTouch666/posts/1402382293174586



have a look...... :? 8)


----------



## dafeller (Mar 29, 2016)

This is a good write-up

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=833262


----------

